# Sneak Peek



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Not even done with it yet, needs more color and more stuff coming...just showing were we are at.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

HOLY COW!!!! Now I really can't wait to see this.... That is sooooo freaking cool J!!! Me wants more pics.......... The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

this one time i drew a cool looking stick figure.....

but this is way better.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Me too!

Beautiful work!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Man is that nice!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice SS...will it be same on both sides or just the one?
did your helper do that haha...
should look even sweeter when you are all finished.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Lilly said:


> Very nice SS...will it be same on both sides or just the one?
> did your helper do that haha...
> should look even sweeter when you are all finished.


Thanks Lilly, and no my helper lost his head during the build so he's gone now.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool Johnny. Great Job.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Very Nice Ss!!!!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Looking sweet. Is that on a van, truck, car?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

BuriedAlive said:


> Looking sweet. Is that on a van, truck, car?


no, it's on the hearse were building.
Thanks for the kind comments guys.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

NICE mr. J. Very very nice.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

That is looking soooo great. Wish I had the talent & craft & tools & hearse to do something so cool. That's going to be a sweet ride.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks fantastic! You have such talent.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

That's really awesome (just no other words to describe it)! 

Just how many hours goes into something like this when finally completed? 

It's these kinds of things that really make me appreciate the hobby and the projects and props that are made from hard work and creativity...instead of a prop bought from a store.

Very nice work. Be sure to forward the completed pics.


----------

